# MAY/JUNE 2WW ~ TTC Naturally Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME EVERYONE 

honeybun16 
meljn
Caddy
Kamac80
smiley4
Clare_W 
MrsRedcap
sailaice
emma.b
emilycaitlin
Sassybird
JJR
birdbrain 
Emlejai1975
Newt
Custard
Macca
Mrs Nikki

Good luck everyone 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi girls-Well back to work today.And hated it. Finish early today though. Found out my friend at work Aimee whose been ttc for 3years and has pcos just started clomid found out she's pg. I'm so happy for her,i really am but am worried as she is main support especially at work so who will i turn to at work now? I know that sounds so selfish but i always hoped we would "fall" together,well i suppose there's still time yet.
*Clare*-like you she has pcos and has long cycles(with clomid,no ovulation without) but her GP has said to count from first day of last period so it maybe the same for you.
Anyway going to go watch prison break and eat cake!***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

That would make me like 8 weeks +!!!! having real fun with the GP rang this morning to try gry in was told need to do one of their tests, ring back tomorrow!!! Iain went in for an appointment he had and spoke to them need to do one of their tests yes but it takes 4 days to come back!!! I've now got an appointment for Monday Aft to get the results from them.      I've jsut done another test here still


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Thats good news clare***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

how can a urine test take 4 days when I can do one that takes 3 mins!!!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Mel,

Sorry to hear you've had a bad day at work- what do you do? Good luck with the job hunting. I understand your mixed emotions re: friend being pregnant. I really hope this will be your month. 

Hi Clare,

Glad everything is still going well with the pregnancy. That is a ridiculous time for a urine test to take. I'm sure it is just a formality as all your HPT's have been BFP.


Well I have got an appointment at the hospital tomorrow. Seeing the IF consultant to get DH's 3rd sa results and discuss the way forward from here. I really hope he says we can try IUI. Please blow me some bubbles for luck

Thanks Emma x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

mel - i will email u soon hun - glad that your mate is pg but sorry its not u hun xx

emma - good luck with the appointment tomorrow.

Clare - its stupid they should just beable to do a test there and then!!

Kate xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Kate,

How are you doing?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya emma im feeling a lot better not too sure why!! But thats a good thing i guess!!

Hows u hun? Hope tomorrow is ok

Kate xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm ok. Tactless midwife at work asked how things were going and said (about ttc)- 'I bet it's just a case of mind over matter'. I was so angry.

Looking forward to my appt as each one makes us another step closer to our dream of becoming a mummy and daddy.

I really hope he says IUI, it sounds less invasive and it's cheaper which would enable us to have more goes. Not sure DH's   are 'good enough' though. They are not very good swimmers so IVF may give us a better chance. I am just guessing really- will be glad to get some answers tomorrow.

Emmax


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'd have thought it would be a dipstick test but no! ringing round tomorrow to try change docs as they have been useless from day 1.

Emma hope everything goes well with your appoinment tomorrow,  I agree about IUI it sounds so less invasive, its what i would have gone for


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Clare xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

will you get anything on the NHS or do u have to do it all private


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Not really sure. Was told initially that wait for IVF was 2 years, not sure about IUI. We have borrowed some money on our mortgage as we really don't want to wait another 2 years. I will be 30 in November and if we wait 2 years and it doesn't work I will be getting on in fertility terms! And we would like to have two children, so if we need treatment second time around I would be near 35yrs when success rates start to go down.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'd ask and go on the waiting list anyway and then have private treatment in the mean time.


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks girls. I've had a good cry so feel alittle better.

Emma-I'm a nursery nurse like clare but i think i'll look at nanny jobs next.

Clare-do you think your hsg had anything to do with your bfp?

Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

mel didn't relaise or forgot you were a nursery nurse aswell.  Iv'e never done nannying.

I don't know really Mel but it seems good it happened straight after


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Mel, glad you are feeling a bit better. Good luck finding a job as a nanny.

Clare- I am going to ask to go on NHS list, and whether if we start private treatment it will effect our free goes. I think i read on here somewhere that that can happen. I think it's terrible if you do lose your goes as we all pay the same taxes!!

I heard that lap and dye test could increase your chance of concieving as your tubes are flushed through. I am still clutching onto the hope that that will happen for us.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm guessing thats what could have happened with me.  the dye flushed the tubes out.  I've heard of getting a 3 month "window".  Some people were told no ^bms^ cycle of HSG well i wasn't and gone on to get a +ive so hope its ok.

I think thats really unfair that you pay to have a "go" while on the waiting list and that can knock you off your free treatment.  the system is wrong


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Fingers crossed it works for you to Emma.

Clare-I'm just fed up with all the paper work we now have to do(birth-3 matters) It's not the job it use to be. It was about looking after children now its about paper work.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i totally agree on the paperwork!! we have so much we have to sign a form that we've had some one witness we are giving the correct child the correct bottle!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hopefully tomorrow they will say thats not the case.
Logging of now as have been on net since about 18:30, just realised it's 19:50 and I'm missing eastenders.
Will let you know how I get on tomorrow. Thanks for the support and all of the bubbles everyone . xxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

all the best emma


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

meljn said:


> As some of you may already know i have been feeling really low at the moment and generally not having a good time, well it got worse this morning when Danny(DP) decided "we need to talk".He said that he feels our sex life has become 5days amonth(day13-1 which i totally understand but I'm so desperate to have a baby that i don't want sex any other time. God that sounds awful. I must make more of a n effort as i definitely can't make a baby on my own. Feel really sad,. He said that he didn't want to split up but that we would have to work at it together so please don't be offend if you don't heard from me for awhile


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

mel.  sounds like you are having a really rough time of it.  Going to send you a PM


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Mel, so sorry to hear you are having a rough time. You WILL get through this and have a stronger relationship as a result. I have sent you a PM.

Love and lots of


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya mel hun so sorry to hear that - it was a bit like that with me and james at first but now we make an effort to just have fun rather than think about BMS although it is running through your head! 

Its difficult - we had to work on our relationship and well what will be will be!

Kate xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Mel...Join in the love ladder peeps hun lol!...That should spice things up a bit  

I know what you mean hunny...not easy is it. I've been going through a crap few days myself mate.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya vicki - i know that blinking love ladder!!! Im doing that and well certainly spicing things up!!!

Kate xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Had my appointment this afternoon. Feeling confused , happy , hopeful   and frustrated  all at once.

The last appt we had the registrar said if my lap and dye was ok we would need IVF, or a miracle could happen and we could concieve naturally ( to me a miracle sounded like not very likely). So have spent last couple of months looking into private clinics costs etc.

Today however I was given the good news the DH's   has improved progressively since November. . They think he may have had an infection so he has got to take a low dose of antibiotic for next three months and then do another sample. They have also prescribed him 3 months of 50mg vitamin E tablets as this is also proved to help. The nurse advised stopping the Well-man whilst he is on them.

I thought I'd had all of my investigations, but have now been told I need to have a follicle tracking scan to check eggs are growing and being released ok. I have got to ring on the first day of af, which is due next tuesday, and see if they can fit me in.

The nurse told me that at the moment our chance of conceiving naturally is higher than what it would be if we had IVF, so not to rush into things. She also said that DH's sperm is good enough for us to have IUI if needed.

I had to have a blood test to check thyroid level.

The nurse also said to bear in mind how much DH is away with forces and that really for us 2 years wasn't that long. She said even if we left it 3yrs that would not be long for us in terms of ttc, as it is for other couples.

Now I am really hopeful for this 2ww, knowing that the   have improved and that chance of concieving after lap and dye is higher anyway. Oh fingers crossed!!!

Thanks so much all of you for the bubbles. I'm sure the    helped.

Sorry to have waffled on but needed to write it all down so that it is straight in my head for when I speak to DH later.

Lots of Love and thanks for listening.
Emma x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya emma it all sounds positive hun glad it went well for u

Good luck with the scan and the blood tests - i had to have the thyroid one as my other blood tests said my thyroid levels were borderline but i was ok in the end.

How long is your hubby away for at a time? Must make it difficult?

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Kate,

It varies really. He went to Afghanistan for 7 months which is longest he's been away, but that wasn't whilst we were ttc. At the moment he is on course for 9 weeks, but home at w/e, but i am O on a tuesday at moment so we are missing the best day!!

Emma x

p.s just spoke to him and he is chuffed about his tadpoles!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya emma glad he is pleased!!

God 7 months i wouldnt beable to cope!! or maybe i would lol

Kate xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Clare just wanted to let you know i got my date through for my first scan and it's the 25th so we will see what we see then

Keep everything crossed for me


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya honeybun thats good news u will know for sure then whats happening!!

Good luck

Kate xx


----------



## Helsy32 (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi Guys.  I received my BFP on Monday night (very faint), tested twice last night with digital test and both positive.  I am so shocked.  I had started to give up and really thought that we had missed the right time this month.  I so hope that everything goes OK and wish everybody the best of luck.  Helen xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats Helsy.

Honeybun- Good luck with the scan. You will have to put picture on here so we can all see.

Emma x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, the   came on Monday, so it's a BFN for me this month!!!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi emilycaitlin

Sorry you got a BFN this month.  

Love Emma x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, I've got mixed feelings, as I was in hospital a couple of weeks ago, and given loads of painkillers, which would have been harmful, so I was kind of hoping I wasn't, but when it's confirmed, I feel a bit down.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Helsy thats great news congrats.  There is a def a run on here.. hope the rest of you join us.  Good luck for the 25th Honeybun.  I'm going to a 6-7 week scan, rang the RMU unit today to tell them and asked about a scan and they told me to ring when I was 6 weeks and I'd get one.


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

babes  how far do you think you are now, i am losing track,  i 'm due only just before you and i'm 8 weeks today


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm 5 weeks today I think.  Thats working from ovulation . They've said they will scan after 6 weeks


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

ok so then about the same time as my scan,  hey let's hope we both have good news


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i really hope so.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi emily sorry to hear the BFN hun - join the club!!

Aww congrats helsy32 - good luck

Kate xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey, guys, just wanted to say hi,  i'm really worried that things might be over for me as i have continued to temp throughout this and today my temp has dropped, this has really scared me and i don't know how to cope

sorry having a tough morning and it's not even seven oclock yet


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

honey  get in touch with the doc I really hope its all ok for you.


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

honeybun16 said:


> Hey, guys, just wanted to say hi, i'm really worried that things might be over for me as i have continued to temp throughout this and today my temp has dropped, this has really scared me and i don't know how to cope
> 
> sorry having a tough morning and it's not even seven oclock yet


Honeybun~ Can you make an appt to see your G.P? Or go to A&E...? Hope everything is ok hun xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

My doctor is not available until next week and after last time i don't really want to see any one else,

I think i'm just going to have to try and sit it out until tomorrow morning and see what happens then,

God i hate this,


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Just been catching up on all the posts. 
Not been on for a bit due to manic decorating. Am CD14 of CD32-35 and no   yet. OMG! Just been so tired. Will have to get some in tonight. Will be just my luck to be having some unheard of short cycle (for me) and have missed it. Not that it makes any difference what I do!  

Honeybun - I am so hoping all is well for you. Hang on in there as the temp drop could be due to something else or could be a blip. Will be thinking of you today.  

Love Caddy x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Honeybun, try not to worry, Your temp will start going down  as your hormones take over, and your body realises it's not trying to fight a foriegn body any more.  Are your boobs sore?  I'm sure everything is fine, temperature isn't really a big symptom of pregnancy at your stage now.


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks guys, for all of you advice,  i just can't stop myself worrying


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all ok?

Honeybun hope everything is ok - try not to worry

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Kate. How's you?
Was sorry to hear you were feeling so down. It is so hard to be positive all the time. Sending you some sunny vibes  .

Love Caddy x


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Honeybun~ Hope you are ok hun xxxx

Well the 2WW is over for us AF came this afternoon...so off we go again...Have decided to try and conceive naturally for a couple more months and then go back to clinic for review!!!! Ho hum....

Em xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Em-Sorry that AF has arrived. 

Honeybun-Thinking of you. Hope low temp is not a bad sign. Do you have any other symptoms? Fingers crossed all is well. x x

Caddy- Have fun tonight!!!

Kate- Hi!

My 2WW will be over in 4 days. It has gone pretty quickly. Had a few stomach cramps today but could read into that either way. Only time will tell!!


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Good luck Emma


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi em sorry that your AF arrived

Hiya emma xxx Hows u hun?

hiya caddy - im feeling a lot better now hun - feeling a bit more positive - think we all hit a bad patch at times and i hit mine last week

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

anyone watching BB


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

aye yes me clare - love the programme!!! lol


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

me too typing and watching!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Cant help myself i love the programme - hubby is like oh god!!!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Iain sat watching.
Thats me at 9pm for the next 13 weeks


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know what u mean!! i will be the same and if im working i will be tapeing it!!


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

morning guys,

i'm sorry i worried you all yesterday i worried myself swell i'm feeling much better today and my temp has jumped right back up 

I can't believe i missed BB last night i'm gutted, 

How is evryone today?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

honeybun that is great news about your temp.  I've decided to stop doing it as couldn't handle the worry right now.


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Kate- I'm fine thanks. You ok? 2WW nearly over thank goodness. I'm sure someone slows down time just to prolong our agony during the last few days!! I'm off to my brothers for the weekend. Also going to see my friend and her new baby. I put it off at first but feel ready to see him now, plus the clothes I bought him are 0-3months and he was born in March!!

Honeybun- Excellent news re: temp going back up. When is your scan?

Clare- Hello!

TTFN Emma x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hi Emma


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Emma,

my scan is thursday, and the days are going really slowly,

What day are you due AF??

Morning Clare how are you feeling today,  i have now decided i'm going to temp until my scan and then if everything is ok i'll stop then,


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

nt feeling great today feeling a bit panicy and dizzy.


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

that's probably your blood pressure going mad babes, try not to panic,  (i know pot and Kettle time) 

when the dizzyness comes over you try to either sit down or stand still and hold on to something,, the holding on to something gives your brain something solid to focus upon


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm not too worried just don't like the feeling lol.  think it is my BP as get a sharp headache then the dizzyness.  Work could be fun!  If still feeling it on Monday willg et doc to check my BP


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

sounds like a plan,  just take things easy today and over the weekend


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

will let them know at work i'm not feeling too great and try take it easy.


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning all! 

Great news re temp, Honeybun. You are bound to panic with things like that, but I am sure all is fine. I expect the days will go slowly until your scan. Time always drags when you are anxiously awaiting something. 

Clare - hope you not too spinny anymore. I hate feeling dizzy. 

Sorry to Em for nasty   arriving. It still gets me down every month.

Good luck to Emma!!!!!!!!  We are meant to be on a roll here with BFPs. Fingers crossed for you, chick! 

Me finally got round to some jiggery pokery last night and will have DH on duty for the next few nights too. He loves it really!  And we have guests for the weekend!

Watched BB last night. How can anyone be surprised when they make a film about how great/horrible/sexy they are and then get booed when they go into the house? Have they never seen BB before. It is pure theatre. Having said that, me and DH will probably be glued for weeks to it. How sad! The only thing is that I don't particularly enjoy watching Davine McCall getting more and more pregnant by the day. It also reminds me of watching her pregnant before and me not being pregnant then either. Pretty sad of me, I suppose. Oh well, it won't stop me watching!

Hope everyone ok.

Lots of love,
Caddy xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I know what you mean about watching BB with Davina Mcall being pregnant.  It's her third, and she doesn't ever seem to have any problems conceiving!!!!!!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

I have to admit that I do get terribly jealous when I hear people saying "Well I am going to get pregnant in June because it would fit in with X etc etc" and they do!!!!!!! And I just think I would just like it to happen once in five and a half years and I don't care what it is as long as it is healthy!  Then afterwards I just feel a bit lost and bewildered.

Sorry for the rant, but I am glad I am not the only one thinking like this! Mad old woman, that I have turned in to!  

Caddy x


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

well caddy if you are mad so are we all!!

I think the fact that some people can hae absolutely no idea of how difficult is can be to not only get preg but also to stay preg, it partly a testiment to how storng those of us who are having to live with the struggle are!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

You are absolutely right, Honeybun, but I can't help thinking that I would like to be one of the weak ones with children instead!!!!!!!!

Mad Hag Cad x


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know babes,  

Keeping everything crossed for you  x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks, Honeybun.

It is just so nice reading that it does happen to people like you who really deserve it!

Caddy x


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

thank you babes,  still a long way to go though so blow me bubbles and keep everything crossed for me and i'll do the same for you all.


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Have blown you some bubbles, chicky!

You have been through a really tough time and we are all so keeping our fingers crossed for you. Our star!!!! 

Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls hope u are all ok?

Honeybun - im fine ta - looking forward to the weekend!

Emma - good luck with the 2ww!! Im ok just about to do my essay as it has to be in next week!!

Kate xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate- I remember doing the essays all to well. Just writing the reference list used to take me ages as I was never organised enough to write where I'd got them from as I went along. Usually ended up trawling back through the books trying to find who said what. Hang in there it will be worth it!!

Caddy- thanks for wishing me luck. Glad you had some fun last night.  Fingers crossed for you too.

Honeybun-Good luck for thursday. My AF is due Tuesday but last months cycle was 30 days so won't think of myself as late til after Friday. I really hope AF doesn't come but if it does I have got to book an appointment with the Dildo cam for follicle tracking. At least that will be another test out of the way. (if they can fit me in!!!)

Clare- hope the dizziness soon wears off. 

Anyway must go back to work as I've given myself about an hour lunch break already!

Might log back on when I get back to office.

Emma xxx


----------



## Newt (May 4, 2006)

Hi can I join you please.
I am TTC naturally again, after another m/c. I was wondering about doing a 2ww diary to refer back to. My fertilty story is a long one and I always used to keep a paper diary. Do you have any opinions on doing them? have you found them helpful? I've got a lot from reading others peoples but just wondered if you've got something back from them yourselves?

Thanks
Newt


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Newt,  welcome aboard,  it's also nice to have another friendly person on here,  I did write a 2ww diary in the past and felt that at the time it was just what i needed to get me through things,

Emma- i really hope AF does not show up for you either ^hug^

Kate- Essays,  god i hated them at college,  i always used to struggle to get enough words,  I don't envy you having to do it.

Caddy - thanks babes,

Clare,  i hope today is not too hard for you babes,

Hope i have not missed anyone, at least it's friday and that means it's nearly the weekend


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Newt,

Of course you can join us....Welcome!

I haven't done a 2WW diary but reading other people's is useful. It makes you realise you are not the only one searching for symptoms every month. I used to write a diary as a teenager and found it a good way to sort things out in my head. Not sure how I would feel about other people reading it though. I think it's quite a personal decision.

Good luck with your journey, sorry it's been a long and difficult one so far.

Where abouts are you in terms of 2WW?

Love Emma x


----------



## Newt (May 4, 2006)

Hello and thank you for your really welcoming replies. 

I did a clearblue OPK on Wednesday so I am not sure if today counts as day one or two, because the kit say BMS for the next 48 hours from the line on the stick. I would expect my AF a week on Thursday or two weeks today. I have a 27 to day 28 cycle.

Newt


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Welcome to you, Newt! Great to have you join us on this thread.

Just wanted to wish everyone a good weekend and will catch up next week. Spent enough time on here already for one day!!!!! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

have a good one Caddy


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Think it must just be a sign! felt better from about 10am onwards.


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi girls. As my af was a week late do i still count ovualtion as around 14day post af or 7 days? Do you get what i mean . I have been having sharp pain onh the left side since af started last saturday which i don't usually get and it finished wednesday but i still have the sharp pain,anyone know what it might be?Hope you are ok. Mel


----------



## Newt (May 4, 2006)

Hello everyone, Well I started my diary and I'm now offically doing a 2ww. It felt good doing it. I was surpised about the release if gave me.

Hi Mel, not sure if I can help you, but you are suppoed to Ovulate 14 day before your period is due (which I'm sure you know already) but if don't know when it is due I would guess start trying for day 14. Sorry if I'm not much help. I used to have a cycle that was all over the place and I never knew what was happening. Good luck to you.

Newt


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

mel,  newt is right,  even though your period was late you still count from the first day of your period,  as you may find that the reason your period was late was delayed ovulation, rather than delayed preiod,  have you tried either temping or opk's although these processes do not suit everyone they are about to give you and idea of when ovulation happens especially s it if fact have to count back in time to work it out, from your next period rather than from your last?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Welcome Newt....good to have you onboard, loads of luck to you 

Clare ~ good you are feeling a bit better 

Hope you're all doing ok on here....enjoy BB, i'm watching the lovely Dermot at this very moment 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Newt (May 4, 2006)

Hi Lizzy thanks for the welcome and the luck, I'm gonna need it. Oh yes the yummy Dermot, he is always the the sexiest thing in BB.
Newt


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi girls sorry to but in here again just checking everyone is still sane !

I met Dermot a few yrs ago after he presented some awards at a work's conference, at the party afterwards he was absolutely lovely just as nice as on the telly, he spent ages speaking to peoples mums, girlfriends, sisters etc on their phones and signed thousands of autographs and chatted happily for hours and hours he is a thoroughly decent chap and very funny too. So you can all fancy him much more now I did after i met him - what a charmer!!

BBx

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls well weather is really miserable!! Yesturday i had fun - mum had a BBQ and i got lumbered with a 4 yr old and 2 yr old boys and i enjoyed every minute of it!! Think my mum was impressed with me!!

Emma - i hate doing a reference list as well!! Ive made a start on my essay but cant be bothered to finish it now!!

Newt - welcome aboard hun - always nice to see a new face!!

Mel - hope u are ok hun? Yeah still count 14 days from your start of your period for ovulation.

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon all,

lovely weather!!!!?  Welcome to newt, it's really good coming on here, as everyone feels exactly the same as you do!!

Honeybun - how are you doing, are you going to go and see the GP this week?


----------



## Newt (May 4, 2006)

Hi Kate and Emilycaitlin and thanks for the welcome. I agree with you the weather is very poor indeed and yet still I can't be bothered to do the house work, or the cooking or anything really today it must be the weather de-motivating me.

Birdbrain - oh you met the him, wow I'm impressed. Can you answer me a question though, is he as short as people say? Someone told me he was about 5ft 2in. I imagine him to be a good 6 inches taller than me and I'm 5ft 6.

Newt


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

birdbrain said:


> Hi girls sorry to but in here again just checking everyone is still sane !
> 
> I met Dermot a few yrs ago after he presented some awards at a work's conference, at the party afterwards he was absolutely lovely just as nice as on the telly, he spent ages speaking to peoples mums, girlfriends, sisters etc on their phones and signed thousands of autographs and chatted happily for hours and hours he is a thoroughly decent chap and very funny too. So you can all fancy him much more now I did after i met him - what a charmer!!
> 
> ...


Birdbrain~ I met him too..hes just sooo lovely. Myself and DH won tickets to watch an eviction (it was Victors). Also met Davina and got a kiss form Russel Brand oh and Victor.

Em xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Emily,

yeah thursday is the big scan day,  so we will see what we see then but to be honest with you i'm still not getting any major symptoms, so if it was not for the lack of periods i would not believe i'm pregnant


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just got back from weekend at my brother's. Spent some time with my friend and her 8wk old baby, he is soooo gorgeous. Had lots of cuddles. (Please let me be part of this club soon!!!! It's lonely being on the outside looking in)

Don't think this 2WW is going to end well. Have had AF pains since Friday. No spotting yet unlike last month and (.)(.) not sore. I HATE THE 2WW   . I AM GOING   

Emma x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

emma stay positive I had Af pains and no other signs days before I got my BFP


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Clare

It's so hard to stay positive, I guess it's not over until the  arrives. Only a couple more days and I'll know one way or the other.

I like your new ticker. Do you have a scan date yet?

Emma x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

no not yet got to ring this week to arrange it.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Emma ~ i had AF pains but still got a BFP.....couldn't believe it. Was convinced AF was about to arrive.

So jealous Em and BB......i read an interview with him the other day and he sounded like a really sound bloke, never mind being gorgeous too.

Kate ~ Watford won the play off today so joining you up in the Premiership......wooohoooo 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Newt (May 4, 2006)

Good luck Emma for the next few days, I thinks the last bit is a horrid time the will it or wont. Very good luck to you and to you Hunnybun for Thursday, how far in your pregnancy are you.

Can I ask you all a question. I take supplements and try to eat healthy whilest ttc, I just wondered if there is anything that my DH could be taking to up his chances. I know tomatoe soup is a good food but is there anything that is reccomended to help improve our chances.

Newt


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

my DH takes Zinc


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

yeah zinc and a b complex are both supposed to be really good but if he is going to take zinc he needs extra vit c as well to help it absorb,

guys, feeling worried today,  today is the day my last angel passedaway and last time i had a intense dream about bleeding around this time,  the same thing happened last night and this has really shaken me up, 

i know logically it's probably just my fears manifesting themselves in my dreams but i'm really scared.  i wish it was thursday.


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Lizzy- thanks for the encouragement. Still having some twinges but my instict is saying something is different this time!! Day 28 today, AF due tomorrow. Last cycle was 30 days but 'O' Tues 9th so in theory should come on tomorrow.

Honeybun- I'm sure your dream happened because it has been playing on your mind. Your bound to feel stressed at this time. Not long until Thursday when your scan showing a lovely sticky bean will reassure you. x x

Newt- My DH takes Well Man. These contain all the vits important for mens reproductive health. We ordered on-line, 3 months for £14.99, not sure how much they are in shops. You can get them from Boots or other health food shops.

Bye for now- a long day ahead!

Love Emma x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi to everyone!

Hope you don't mind me popping in.  I'm awaiting ov eagerly as ever this month.  Going to stay with my dsil on Wednesday for 3 days as she has a new baby and an 18 month yr old son who just runs everywhere, all the time!!!  I'm going down to give her a hand with stuff as she had a c-section, so can't lift the older son into his high chair etc...  Am looking forward to it, but scared that I'll miss ov this month as a result.

Congrats Claire and Honeybun!  Excellent news on your bfps...  Gives us all hope.  Thinking lots of positive thoughts for you both and everyone else.       

I'm meant to be going shopping in Bath today, but the state of the weather is putting me off stepping outside of the house!!!

Hope you are all well.
Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Jen! Know what you mean about the weather. Is there ever going to be a summer? Good to meet you. 

Honeybun - I am sure that you must be so preoccupied with the date and what has happened previously (whether consciously or subconsciously) that these thoughts are manifesting themselves in your dreams. You obviously recognise that from your post. You would not be human if you did not feel scared after having such a dream. I am sure everything will be fine. You just need to hang in there until Thursday. I kind of know how you feel (just a tiny bit) after my first IVF I was terrified in the next one that AF would arrive on the same day and just being able to get over thnat milestone was amazing. Not really the same, but just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you. 

Kate - not long now until I bring you that Take That magic back! Hope you are ready!  Me been doing some preparatory work this weekend !!! 

Good luck to Emma.   

Love to all,
Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Ladies!! _(do you know what? I have really missed you all)_
I'm back from sunning myself in florida!! Back to the gringg of ttc!! only kidding  
How is everyone?? 
Kate you were really down b4 i left  are u feeling better hunni? 
Clare and Honeybun16 and BirdBrain! how's pg life going?? I know you both haven't had many symptoms yet but you will sweeties!
Mel, any update with hosp app?? get on their case!!
JJR I just tried to send you massive pm reply but your inbox is full grrr  I've now lost it 
Hello all new people (well people I haven't spoken to b4!!) nice to see you all!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi, Sailace! Good to see you back.

Glad you had a nice hol. Unfortunately you won't get much of an opportunity to show off your tan as it has been hideous weather here for ages!

Is this not a bit of a long cycle for you? When is your AF due? (32-35 days normal for me, but thought you were a bit shorter). Apologies for being a nosy old cow!!!!! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Caddy!! *you are not a nosy old cow* 
not really a long cycle anywhere between 30-38 it's worked out at _38 days was last cycle and the first one ever that long_
the weather is horrendous i'm getting more depressed by the minute!!
i haven't even had a twinge so it'll probably be late this week i start af!! 
How are you feeling this cycle??


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls!! Well its raining again!!!

Lizzy - yay i saw the match and well done to Watford!! Im hopefully going to go and get my Reading FC season ticket soon although they are like about £600!!!

Sailaice - welcome back hun - im feeling a lot better thank u for asking and feeling a bit more positive

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Sailace.

Feeling ok. Usual twinges either side. Think I am just post ov. Got my hopes up last month as Af bit late compared to recent months, but turned up as usual.

Got an appt with my con next month as he did say that if nothing has happened in six months after lap then he might go in to take another look. To be honest, it is the last thing I want as I had four in the space of a year and am covered in little scars and they cause more scar tissue. Having said that, I am not sure what else to try. Am a bit frightened about more IVF. Ho hum.... Who knows..... 

What a cheery soul I am. Must be because it is so cold and yukky here.

WHERE IS THE SUMMER 

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know caddy who has stolen the sun?!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well I didn't steal the sun!!!   i left it behind though  

Don't worry about appt Caddy! can't you discuss other methods with him, won't hsg be any good? Kate I'm really pleased your feeling better hunni!! was worried about you  

I have an ultrasound on Thurs to see if I have a cyst on ovary!   and a blood test same afternoon with someone i don't even know or why!

I thought i night get pg this month with having hsg because that flushes you out but I had a few twinges today so it's probably on it's way! Plus I heard that flying during early pregnancy can result in m/c so I have probably scuppered chances


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello ladies

Newt - Dermot is really short only a bit taller than me (im 5'2'') I was shocked when i saw him but i supose you cant have everything   at another conference I met Vernon Kaye and he is soooo tall hes massive and really handsome but he doesnt look it on the telly, he was with June Sarpong she was super tiny with stick legs i thought were gonna snap i couldnt concentrate on what was being said    My Dh took asda own brand prenatal vitamins they are only about £2.50 but seem to have done some good for his motility (see signature for results) he ate really healthily too no alcohol, no sweet stuff or salty snacks and lots of freshly prep meals no convenience or processed foods.

My symptoms are constant now, really sore boobs & belly, sweating, having to sleep on my own too & i cant leave the house incase im sick. Ive got an exam next week and they are putting me in a room on my own incase i disturb other students with all the chundering and weeing. Im not complaining tho -having waited so long to experience this joy


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

well its offical lol been to see the GP he went by my LMP and has me 8 weeks! which i knew would happen but I still think I'm only just coming up 6.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

clare im sure the scan will show for sure so go by the scan when u get one


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Still freezing and yukky! 

Clare - all is sounding good with you.  

Not liking the sound of the chundering, BB. Still, it is in a good cause!

Sailace - have had three HSGs at least, now only have one tube. That was clear and fine at time of last lap. Who knows?! Good luck with your scan.  

WILL SOMEONE PLEASE TAKE ME TO THE BAHAMAS!!!!!!

Caddy x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi everyone-just thought i'd let you know i have an appointment for the 6th june. 2weeks away so not to long to wait. Thought it was going to be a longer wait so we are really pleased. Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

oh i'll def go for the scan. I'm still going my dates for now so don't get a shock when they put me back.

Mel 3 weeks thats not bad at all!  I rang in the Nov and didn't get in till Jan.

Caddy can I come with you?? Please ppelase


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Only if your paying!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

sorry need my money for other things now lol.  I can't believe its well supposedly very nearly summer and the weather is so bad.  Had my BP done today at docs and well had to take off 2 layers just for them to get to my arm!  Its supposed to rain for the next 7 days here!!


----------



## Newt (May 4, 2006)

Hi all

Thanks for the suggestions on vits etc, I'll investiagate prices for them.

Hunnybun, how awful for you, I've found that dreams can be very cruel sometimes.I think it is because they can feel so real and that they play on your memories. I feel for you, I really do. 

Gosh Birdbrain congratualtions on pregnancy, you do hobb nobble with the stars. I think Verson is a dish too, but there is a gentleness to Dermot that I like. Do you meet lots of celebs then? 

I look on the Met office web site today and the outlook for the week ahead is rubbish. At the weekend they are predicting that the weather will be something between wet and cold or warm and sunny!!!! Well that about covers it then!!

If someones knows the lucky jackpot winner that scooped the 17 million Lotto on Saturday may be they could take us all to the Bahamas.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

well thats good clare!! 8wks/6wks your still pg


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

very true suddenly seems more real now its on my medical records


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

mel - that is great news hun - 2 weeks gosh thats a quick time!! Good though!!

Well im cold as well!!! And i hate it!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

my friend get married a week on sat I really hope it stops raining for her by then


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone. No AF for me yet. Pains have gone at the moment. Hope I'm not late again this month.             

Mel- Glad you have got an appointment date. 6th June is not too far off. Good luck!!

Clare- Must feel great to be all official! Has the dizziness gone now?

Off to a shoe party at my friends!, so bye for now.

Love Emma

p.s good luck to all of you on the 2WW.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya emma - a shoe party?!!! Do explain!!

Hope AF doesnt come for u - i hate being late to find out i just ovulated late!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

a shoe party! i'd be in heaven!!

Still get the odd dizzy spell or feeling not with it it but not too bad guess its all hormones.


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Guys

Shoe party was great. (Kate - it was like a tuppaware party but much better!) Spent a fortune on shoes I don't even need. At least DH is away so I can sneak them in without him knowing!! Think I will book one to hold at my house as there are some other pairs I really liked but couldn't afford to buy until next pay day, and you get commision from the sale's.

Tomorrow night I am going to a Virgin Vie party at one of the Mum's on our case loads house with the girls from work. I will need to take out a bank loan by the end of the week!!

No AF pains at all, please, please, please let this be our month!!

Love Emma x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

when are you due AF emma?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know Emma, how late are you and what's your average cycle sorry if I am being too nosy!!
I got a letter yesterday btw for a review appointment in november, guess this means I am only on 25mg of clomid til then


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Good luck Emma!    

Love,
Jen


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Sailace- good luck with the clomid. I really hope it makes your dreams come true.

My cycle is usually 28 days but last months was 30 days following lap. Today is day 29! Pains on and off since friday. Feel a bit rubbish this morning so bet the   will show up later!

Thanks for the good luck

Emma x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i had pains like i wouldn't believe beofer my BFP  keep hoping


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Sunny here!!!!!!! Hooray!  Will it last, I ask myself?

Good luck, Emma!  Hope nasty old witch stays away.

Me ovulated early this month, I think, which is very rare. Was glad though cos was too knackered last night to do anything!!!!!!!!

Hope you are ok, Honeybun. Been thinking of you.xx

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not too sure when I ovulated this month  
so not too sure if it's going to be a late month with   again  
I've blown you all some bubbles ladies!!     for good luck hang in there Emma!! I know what you mean about being knackered Caddy I couldn't move sunday night and conked out on sofa!! can't even remember how or who dragged me to pit!!
no pains today so far!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Ooooo fingers crossed for you, Sailace. It would just be so brill if we all got preggers one by one (in quick succession, obviously).

I have never had a positive test, so would probably just die if I ever saw one!!!!

Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well there is another 4 days before we can get excited about me Caddy as the longest ever cycle I have had is 38 days! 
I think I would probably die if I saw a positive one!! I've got an ultrasound on Thurs to check for a cyst do u think they'll notice if there is a pregnancy sac there too?? _wishfull thinking_


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

It will be interesting to know what they can see. What kind of cyst do they think you might have or is it just to check that there are no cysts?

Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know   all I know is they thought I might have one on left ovary so they are going to do an ultrasound to check... 
I was thinking I wonder if they'll see a pg sac   probably not if they aren't looking for it


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya caddy - the sun came out then it started to rain then the sun is back out again!!! Its all crazy!!

Emma - Glad u had fun at the shoe party but bad u spent all your money!! Have fun at the virgin vie party - i went to one a few weeks back (didnt really buy anything though as im an AVON sales leader) plus their stuff is soooooooo expensive!!!

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hope they don't see a cyst of any type, Sailace! Not sure if it would be too early to see anything re pregnancy. Will be interested to know what you find out.

Still sunny here, Kate. Good job no one has let me out to a shoe party or I would end up like Imelda Marcos. 

Still very twingey on rhs so am getting worried that I have a cyst. NO MORE OPS!!!!!!!!!! 

Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I do AVON!! and Ann Summers!! I haven't placed an order for Avon for ages tho...do you think I'll of been cut off??

The sun is shining again here too woohoo!!  

Not long till i find out caddy! Thursday afternoon at 2:45pm.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya sailaice that could be a possibility that u may have been cut off their lists but go on the website and try hun.

My friend is the area manager so i get a lot of things free which is cheeky!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think I'll have to give them a ring tonight!! )
I never get many orders off people and I hate it when they cancel!! (


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

i know!! I only sell to family and friends now anyway as i dont have time to canvas houses!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I mainly did that too, I only did it to cover my own avon bill!xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol - i know i dont make much money just love all the sale items!!


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi girls

Those of you who do Avon and Virgin Vie etc must be really organised and patient, my friend did Virgin Vie but gave it up after 1 month cos she couldnt handle it!! 

Ive just watched my parrot try to eat a tictac for 1 1/2 hrs i must be bored - well im still supposed to be revising any tips on how to stay focused ?

Newt - I used to work for Topshop - every year they'd have a party to celebrate the years acheivements - they used to get guest presenters to give out prizes and do the fashion show. I dont know if they still do them i havent worked there for 4 yrs now. 

 to all
BBx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya BB

Oh no revision u poor thing! I have nearly finished my essay - have done 1200 words of rubbish and need to do another 300!!

Kate xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi 

BB- Good luck with the revision. Sorry no tips on how to focus, I was useless!

Kate- Well done with your essay, bet it's not rubbish. Hope you get a good mark.

Sailace- Hope you don't have a cyst, good luck for Thursday.

I agree Virgin Vie is expensive. I need a new mascara but that will be all i'll buy unless there are any nice gifts as I've a couple of friends birthdays coming up. 

No visit from AF yet but have got that familiar achey feeling, like it's on its way.   

Emma x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya emma have fun hun! Oh my god ive finished my essay and its 1900 words long - im only supose to do 1500 words but i cant even delete any or the essay wont make sense!!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Well done on finishing your essay. My best friend Jo always went over the word count. She used to make the blank line between each line of text smaller so it was the same number of pages as everyone else's. (That's if you have to leave a blank line between each line of text like we had to). She then used to declare a false word count! Never got caught!

Emma x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya emma - lol - well i was thinking maybe if i type 1700 words at the bottom as i cant see the tutor counting all the words and we are allowed to be 10% word count over so i might do that!! As she has loads of essays to mark!!

Wot do u think?!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i always used to do that when I was at uni,  put some obscure amount that was over the word count so it seemed real and the would never check


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate- I think you should do that, they definately won't count the words. They'll just look and see if it is about the same number of pages as everyone else's. 200 wordsover the 10% won't be noticable and we've all done it!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

ok hun i will do or my essay wont make sense also i cant be bothered going through it all and deleting words!!

Its 4 pages long though - shall i just make the writing smaller or leave it?!!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

If you make writing smaller they may suspect it is longer. Any friends you could subtly ask how many pages their's is? Is 200 words about a paragraph? I don't think that will make too much difference. If it was me I'd leave letter size same as in my other essays as they may compare the two.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

ok thanks emma!! I will leave the size the same i think i will just type 1689 or something words!!! Hopefully she wont count them!!!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Luck!

Off to Virgin Vie party now. Still no AF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

have fun emma and good luck with no AF!!!!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey all ~ hope everyones ok here 

Fingers crossed AF stays away Emma!!

Kate ~ can't help i'm afraid, i never managed to go over the word count....usually i struggled to reach 1500  Hope you manage to get your season ticket.

Welcome back Sailaice 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya lizzy! I have struggled with my last few essays and reaching the word limit but this one was a good one as i had to discuss about whether being in employment was good or bad for a persons health and wellbeing!!

Im still saving for my season ticket!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Lizzy!! I hope I don't have a cyst emmab    
How's everyone this evening?? Still no sign of AF...i feel strangely calm about it...sureally serene!! lol wonder how long it lasts!!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your positive vibes. Unfortunately the nasty old witch has got me this morning! Been a bit tearful but OK now. Wish I didn't have a primary birth visit and ante- natal contact today. Just want to curl up in bed. My dog has come out in sympathy with me and has an upset tummy too, she looks even sadder than usual!
Lots of love Emma x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Emma I'm so sorry!!  
Fingers crossed for next month hon!! Why don't you pop off at a shop on the way home and get some goodies and curl up in bed tonight?? make yourself feel better!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Sailace,

Thanks. I might just do that. Even though I've spent too much already this week! I hope the witch doesn't get you this month.      Good luck for tomorrow. I am trying to get hold of clinic to book my follicle tracking scan but no-one is answering, and they are closed Thursdays!   

Emma x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear that evil witch has got you. It is so depressing, even if you try not to get your hopes up.
My cat is always good for cuddles too. They seem to know when you are down.  Have blown you some bubbles!

Fingers crossed for you, Sailace. 

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think the   will get me anyway i feel serenely calm like i said I haven't once glanced at any baby websites...might have a look now   I've calculated possible due dates though lol Anywhere between 31st of Jan and 4th of Feb but I always do that!!    

If I've got a cyst do you think they'll keep me on clomid?? I have blown you both some bubbles tooxxx  

Emmab   and Caddy


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

I do that too! You think I would have learned by now!!!!!!! 

I think it would depend on what kind of cyst it is and the size.When I had a simple cyst they would not go ahead with IVF, but then it went by the next month. They are very common. If it is an endometrioma (cyst filled with blood) then it may be more a question of it's size. A girl on the endo thread has one whilst on Clomid but they have kept her on the Clomid for a few more months. Unfortunately with endometriomas, some people think that they are fed by oestrogen and of course taking Clomid would exascerbate that. Then you can get other types of cysts too. Are you having any pain on that side? 

Still, you should find out tomorrow.   that all looks fab!

Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I did have last month and I had my longest ever cycle @ 38 days. the pain was on my left side and I got taken to hospital because they thought it could be an ectopic! of course it wasn't though and thats how the whole "she might have a cyst" thing progressed  
forgot to blow you both bubbles earlier!!   im doing it now!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh I see. Sorry if I missed that.

Well let's hope it is not a cyst and you can keep taking the Clomid. Or even better that you don't need to take it anymore!!!!!! 

So freezing here. 

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

it's freezing here too today but boiling in my office!! can't cope it's one extreme to the other today for me!!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the bubbles x x

Today has gone from bad to worse. Got hold of the fertility nurse eventually only to find they are fully booked for next Friday and I will now have to wait until a/f arrives next month. IF is pants, I have had enough!

Going to buy myself a big curry and a bottle of wine later. Wish DH was here to give me a cuddle. Can't even ring him as he is in a field somewhere on exercise. Good job I've got my furbaby, don't know what I'd do without her.

Sorry to be depressing x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Emma! it's ok! do u really think a curry's is best tho?? something like chocolate or ice-cream and lemonade! am glad your furbaby is there for you hun!! 
Are you feeling even a teensy bit better yet! I know how you feel last month I was in utter denial because AF was late even after about 5   's I wouldn't have it was convinced there wasn't enough hormone level there to detect I was going nuts DH was worried especially after I dragged him to look at baby clothes specifically to buy them instead of browsing "more normal"
I was devastated too when she reared her ugly head,it's awful but just keep thinking your getting closer with every minute that ticks by it will soon be you!! promise   xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for being so understanding Sailace, it's nice to chat to some-one who knows just how I am feeling.

Will probably have chocolate as well as the curry, will be good and steer clear of the wine though!! 

It has just started raining here so I think dog agility will be cancelled tonight, was really looking forward to it as it is a great stressbuster. It's one of the only things that takes my mind of ttc, being around babies all day at work definatley doesn't help.

The lady I did ante-natal visit on today had had ICSI, they had been trying for 8yrs!! I guess there is hope for us all. Hope it doesn't take us that long though. 

Good luck for tomorrow. Let us know how it goes.

Love Emma x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Emma!

I know how frustrating it is waiting round for appointments. You just feel like another month is passing you by. This is a good time to treat yourself. I love curries and will swap the choccy back for the wine!!! 

Your job must be so hard being round babies all the time. I just could not do it as it would drive me crazy. Mind you, I liked the story of the woman who had been trying for eight years. Gives me some hope then!

Hope you have a cuddly evening with your dog. She will love it!

Caddy x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

I have had a Bounty, bought myself a bunch of flowers and am now having a small bottle of beer. Curry ordered- I am only a novice, haven't progressed past Korma yet!

There is definately hope Caddy. Another lady on my case-load had 3 IVF's the third resulted in a beautiful little girl who is now two. I have just been notified that she has now conceived naturally, completely out of the blue. She had had an ectopic in the past and had to have tube removed and she has a thyroid problem! She is over the moon. Also my old next door neighbour was told she could never have children, adopted two boys and then went on to have two boys naturally! I could go on and on.

                                          WE WILL ALL ACHIEVE OUR DREAM ONE DAY

Good luck for this month Caddy, I hope you will be the one to continue the run of BFP's

Emma x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks, Emma. 

I don't ever realistically think it will happen after all this time, but cannot give up the glimmer of hope.

Anyway - I was meant to be cheering you up!!!!!!!  I could go on for hours about types of curry. Been to India a few times and they are the best. Mmmmm... this is making me hungry. I never really eat chocolate cos not much of a sweet tooth, but all this talk has forced me to finish off my chocolate easter egg. BAD GIRL!!! 

Have a really indulgent evening!

Caddy x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

That sounds interesting? Please explain!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

God I just saw that and have changed it. It said Easter ...............bunny, but without the dots. When I tried it again it said the same thing so I have changed it to easter egg. How embarassing.   No wonder you were confused. Hope it does not do it again now I have put the dots in!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Girls. Hope you are all well. I'm good(would be better if i was pg but anyhoo!)
*sailaice* _any sign of the  yet? You had your hsg last month(as did Clare and she got a bfp)so hopefully its helped you too!   
I noticed today that i had ewcm , this is the first time I've notice before in all the time we've been ttc so tonight will be lots of .And i think i read somewhere that you get it just before ovulation? So that would be about right(just looking at ticker!) We are excited as its nearly time to see the doc(well less then 2weeks now!And counting!) I hope to see lots of lovely bfp soon. Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

wishing you all feel as ill as I do real soon! (in a good way)


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies sorry i havnt been on today i have been in town spending my hubby's money!!! And bought 2 new tyres for the car!!!

Emma so sorry that AF came i hate that!!

Well think i am ovulating as got the same as mel the ewcm and well i have erupted in spots which is normally a very good tale tale sign that i am ov!

Anyway take care

Kate xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

ok guys,  well today is the big day  wish me luck and blow me bubbles i think i'm gonna need them,

Clare, i'm glad you are feeling sick, but i hope you feel better if you know what i mean, 

Good luck to all those o'ing at the moment why are you on here, you should be in bed enjoying yourselves!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya honeybun well good luck with the scan is it hun?

I know i should be in bed but my hubby is at work!!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies 
It's all going off today then!! Honeybun if it is the scan wave to your bubba from me!! I hope as soon as your DH comes in Kate you dive straight on him!!  and Mel I don't expect to hear from you for a while so you had better be in bed right now with DH  
Emmab I hope your feeling better tonight sweetie  Clare, how's you doing is it morning sickness? Hi Caddy how are you hun?

Well stil no sign of . I haven't even thought about it this month as I have made myself ultra busy! Also there was the holiday too 
I am at a cat show this w/end so I've been putting loads of time into my kitty's coat and thats taking my mind off it loads!! Hope I'm cyst free this afternoon will let you all know how it goes!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya sailaice dont u worry i am going to ponce on hubby when he gets in!! Im sure he wont mind!!

Stay away sailiaces AF!!! hee hee!!

Oooohhh also i am selling some AVON make-up on here if u would like to have a look - link is.....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58647.0.html

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

sailiace hope aF stays away and the scan goes well. 

i've taken today off work as felt horrid last night and woke feeling really panicy feel ok now! so feel a bit of a fraud being off work but a days rest won't do any harm.  Morning sickness is more like evening sickness for me hits me more then think its when I'm tired


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

clare sometimes ppl get the sickness in the evening so dont worry think i would rather have it then anyway.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm not worried about it at all its not nice feeling so ill but its also nice to know that things are happening!  I jsut curl up on the sofa and sleep


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

ok well  in the scan we saw.  one little bean and a strong heartbeat,  everything looks ok at the moment ( we got a picture) they are bringing me back in four weeks for another scan unless anything goes wrong before then


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

honeybun thats great news. How far are you?


----------



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

Hi all -  i am going crazy here!
i have been doing follicular monitoring this month and when one follicule reached 25mm i was sent away to ttc for following 3 days.... its now day 24 and im going slowly mad praying that AF doesn't put in an appearence on Mon!!!!!!

desperatley trying to fill every spare moment!! 

its great to hear about the success stories on this thread and share with those in a similar situ to me!!
lots of     for all those who need them xxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Macca good luck


----------



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

Thank you Clare and congratulations - hope you are feeling ok!  xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Good luck, Macca. Nice to see you joining us!

So pleased the scan went well, Honeybun. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Hope things went ok with your scan, Sailace. Let us know. 

Hi Kate (spendthrift!!!! ). Glad to hear you redistributing DH's assets! Quite right. Not long til I bring you that Take That magic (tomorrow), so you bet get jiggy with it!  Same to you Mel!!!!

Actually seen some sun today!!!!! , but don't worry as it has forecast rain tomorrow!!!! Boo!

Love to all.
Caddy x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi

Sailace - hope scan was Ok

Honeybun- What a relief, so glad your scan was OK after your horrible dream. Are you going to put pic on here so we can all see your lovely bean?

Macca- Good luck

Kate and Mel- Have fun!!!

I rang docs today to see if my blood test results were back. The thyroid one was normal but the other one for FSH, prolactin etc was abnormal. The receptionist said it said 'no action' next to the result but she thinks that's been put on there because the GP doesn't need to do anything as we are under IF clinic. Rang the clinic today to get some answers but they are closed on Thursdays  . Need to ring them in the morning. What do you think this could mean? An ovulation problem? My day 21 blood test was fine. I hope it is a simple hormone thing they can sort with Clomid. I am cross that they left it this long before doing what seems to be basic blood tests, perhaps if they had done these first I wouldn't have needed Lap. Anyone else's results come back abnormal? What did they do?

Any advice gratefully recieved

Emma x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Sailaice-any news yet? Hope everythings ok sweetie.

Kate-As we are at the same time of the month maybe that will be lucky for us! Lets hope. Fingers crossed sweetie.*

Clare-Glad you are are ok. Do you know when your scan is yet?At least if the doc thinks your further then you think you are then you'll get a scan quicker(does that make sense?)

Emma-hope you through to the clinic tomorrow and get some more answers.*

Hope everyone else is ok-its hard to keep up with everyone but all take care and have alovely bank holiday weekend,Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

got a scan on Tues that I have arranged thru the RMU we were due to see


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi honeybun that is great news bet u are well happy now?

Mel - i know im 2 days ahead of u i think so if we got pg together that would be great!!!

Kate xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Thank you so much for all your kind words,,  i wish i could say my mind is a ease now but it's not now i'm just worrying untl the next scan!!!

Clare, they dated the bean at 8+4 which is only two days behind where i thought i was but then as both me a DP are not very big, working on the average (which they do) probably means that i'm right on time  at just under nine weeks, good luck on your scan babes


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Great news honeybun!!  I'm glad you have seen your little bean!! Really pleased he has a good strong heartbeat!! Clare good luck with yours!! Morning sickness will soon pass sweetie
Mel and Kate hope there is plenty of  going on  Good Luck Macca
Emma your post really interested me this is why..
I went to hosp yesterday and they did ultrasound and also internal one which I was totally unprepared for as I need to talk my self through those before they happen!! she said she couldn't really explain results til they had analysed them but on left ovary she was sure whether it was a cyst or a large follicle and there was some fluid gathered in/at bottom of uterus which isn't unusual as  is due _devastated because I thought I might of been pg after HSG_ the blood test I know now what it was for. Apparently I have an abnormal level of prolactin!! so I had to have a thingy put in my arm for 30mins and then they drew the blood so I wasn't stressed and would be nice and calm because that can affect results. The woman who took blood though explained that hormone came from my pituary gland and if this blood test confirmed the same they would need to do further tests to confirm why it was abnormal and could involve scan of my brain  they also said they don't want me taking clomid till results are back!! not a good afternoon for me!! Can anyone shed any light on this??


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya sailaice u poor thing sounds like u have been through it all yesturday! So is there a cyst or not? when do u have a follow up appointment?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know  
They are going to let me know what the results are. They don't if it's a large follicle or a cyst by the pics so they are going to have a look and send me another appointment! I can't be pg though else there wouldn't of been fluid gathered at the bottom of uterus!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya hun - sorry to hear u arnt pg - when i had my first scan they just scanned over my tummy first and i thought why are they doing that?!! But its to see if u are pg or not before they go sticking that eveil probe up inside u!!! lol

Hope the appointment comes through soon though.

So looking at my ticker i am starting the 2ww now!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I didn't realise that they did the tummy first to check for pg. I asked her if I was pg if it would affect the pregnancy by inserting the probe and she said no they do it in early pg all the time.
I didn't realise she would already know I wasn't by scanning my tummy first she could of said thats what she was doing!   confirmed it for me


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Awww hunny - u feeling really down today arent u?

Know how u feel

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Its crap isn't it!! I know  is going to arrive I can't begin to explain the mood swings! Crying, utter anger, hysteria and creeping back in at intervals humor..._laughing at myself!_ 
I'm really sick today, wish I worked with people who had infertility and I was a nurse I'd be honest with them. You have to be 120% with me or I'm searching for a glimmer of hope. I was really calm this week and happy too infact all month!! not really thinking about IF or anything. I've got a really important cat show tomorrow and am convinced  will arrive bang smack in the middle or at some crucial moment and if he loses...well it doesn't bear thinking of poor DH's ears on the way home!! What a crap week


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh hunny wot are we going to do with u?!!

I was thinking the other day when i qualify as a nurse wot i want to do - well think i would love to be a fertility nurse as i would understand what they are all going through!

Hope the cat show goes well for u


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Sailace

SNAP. I have just found out I high prolactin levels too!!!    Have sent you a personal message.

Love Emma xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I think today must be a bad day for all of us.  Am feeling really down today, am on day 12, so hoping will ovulate, but really just want next AF to come then I can start clomid and feel like I've got a bit of help.  Don't know why, but just keep crying!

If it's any consolation to those of you thinking that as a nurse you can have more understanding with people and infertility, I'm a midwife, and when I see women that are pregnant, that have really struggled conceiving, I find that a really big help, so WHEN we all get pregnant, be assured that we could very well be helping loads of staff out there caring for us!!

Honeybun, am really pleased about your scan, hope you feel a bit more relaxed now xx


----------



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

Hi Girls - im new at all this so im reading your posts and trying to learn more about where everone is at - which i tough for a newy like me! im finding it pretty confusing but it still helps to know that after a day like today ( losing my rag with anyone who looks at me funny ) that im not the only one thats going through it! - i only have a few days left of my cycle  - although my AF is usually somewhere between day 26 -29 - and i have so much hope on test day its not funny?!

Hope everyone has a lovely bank holiday
xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well I have started my 2WW but don't hold out too much hope as not really had that much BMS at all!  At least it means I won't wind myself up that much this month thinking I poss could be pg!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi girls.Well i went out last night   and after a bottle of wine,4 vodkas + a strawberry cocktail came home and   my dp!!!  (sorry if this is tmi!) Poor bloke didn't know what had hit him! (but didn't object obviously!) And i've a killer headache this morning! Hope you are all well.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

morning ladies!! lol mel - bet Danny was pleased?!! Well i am ovulating and my hubby didnt object to me pouncing on him!!! hee hee! Still not holding out 4 any hope that i will get pg - i havnt in the last 3 yrs so i wont now!!

Mrs nikki - good luck with the 2ww

hiya macca - u will soon get use to the site and wot it all means!!

Well im working today - boring!!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Afternoon all I'm having a horrible say so thinking about leaving the site for a while.  I've got my self so worked up reading things that it seems i have little or no chance of this pregnancy going anywhere.  I just want to cry constantly which I know is a good sign emotions being all over the place, but I have read that as i have PCOS i have a very high m/c rate and as i fell pregnant the cycle in which I had my HSG i could have harmed the baby due to radiation.  (wasn't told by my hospital not to TTC) so I'm just a mess at the moment.
Thinking about taking some time out but would love to stay in touch with some people thru e-mail test whatever.
      to all


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh clare sorry u are feeling like this hun - maybe u will feel better when u have had your scan?


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Course you can join us jillypops-the more the merrier!
I see you are on the weight loss route-me to. Want to lose about 2st.Good luck with your weight loss***


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Snap I'm on the weight loss route too lol
Clare, why do you feel like that?? please don't feel down. and I have heard lots of women who have had babies conceiving after HSG!! 
Had my cat show today   still hasn't arrived, arrival probably imminent but I survived at cat show!! My furbaby romped home with 3 firsts and one second!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Clare_W said:


> Afternoon all I'm having a horrible say so thinking about leaving the site for a while. I've got my self so worked up reading things that it seems i have little or no chance of this pregnancy going anywhere. I just want to cry constantly which I know is a good sign emotions being all over the place, but I have read that as i have PCOS i have a very high m/c rate and as i fell pregnant the cycle in which I had my HSG i could have harmed the baby due to radiation. (wasn't told by my hospital not to TTC) so I'm just a mess at the moment.
> Thinking about taking some time out but would love to stay in touch with some people thru e-mail test whatever.
> to all


Clare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya sailaice - glad the show went well for u hun! Any sign of the AF?

Hiya jillypops yes we are all still here!!! lol

Hiya mel will email u later hun - hope u are ok?

Well i weighed myself last nite as havnt done for ages and ive lost half a stone so pleased with that!!

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Sailaice-what is your cat called? Mine are Ozzy(boy) and maisy(girl) And i'm mummy and danny's daddy!

Clare-hope you are ok? And feeling alittle better. It will be good on tuesday to see peanut.

Kate-thanks for the emails.

Hope everyones ok.***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm feeling a bit better just decided to stick to the threads and know and not read too much.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Macca and Nikki  Good luck to you both 

Clare  xx

Jillypops ~ welcome back to you too!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls hope everyone is ok?

I have just finished work and thought its nice that the sun was out then it started to hail!!!! Great!!

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I'm at my Mum's so haven't had chance to e-mail until now. After GP told me prolactin was high I phoned the fertility nurses back and told them the result. They talked to the consultant and he said the result was only just outside the average range and was probably caused by stress as I had blood test done straight after IF appt. He said not to worry about it and they will re-test before my appt in 3 months time.

I am really confused. GP said it was high and the cause needed investigating and that it could really be having a negative affect on my fertility. I guess the consultant knows best. I was really hoping that this was the reason for our IF (as DH's results have improved so much) and I could just pop a pill and get pregnant straight away. Now it's back to the waiting game!!

Clare- sorry to hear you have been feeling low. Good luck with the scan tomorrow.

Sailace- Congratulations on the cat show! You did really well. When will you get your repeat blood test results? 

Kate- Hello! Good luck with 2WW

Jillypops- Welcome!

Everyone else Hello! Hope you've had a good BH w/e.

Love Emma x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No sign of AF yet Kate but I think it's because of the prolactin hormone thing  
Clare are you feeling ok now hunni?
I don't know when I get the test results but I should hopefully get a letter soon I might ring up Wed and see if there is any news!
Cheers for the congrats on my cat!! I was estatic!! They're called Miss Kitty (my tortie queen) Red (my stud boy) and Chilli (The gay neuter   ) they are all persians I love them to death!!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Sailaice-hope no af is a good signs. Sorry to sound thick but what does it mean about the prolactin hormone thing? How does it affect if?
_just looked it up on the key words and meanings. Is it easily corrected?  _

Clare-hope you are ok hun. You haven't posted on here in a while. Try to stay relaxed as this isn't doing you or the bub any favours(what do i know never been pg probably never will)

Back to work tomorrow-oh joy! ***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm around and looking in! I'm ok  I'm doing Ok just want to get the scan out the way and know its ok. Think then I may tell more people.


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Not long now clare. Is it tomorrow? I'm seeing the doc next tuesday. Getting very excited. ***


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya mel and sailaice - i thought u may be on half term mel? As my mum is - she is coming over tomorrow to help me sort the house!!! Great fun!!

Think clare has her scan tomorrow so hope it goes ok

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Yep 11.15 tommorrow.  Going to try get the rest of the day off work after it but not holding much hope too short notice to have Annual leave really


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well good luck anyway things will be fine


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

No,the nursery is open all year except 1 week at christmas. We do have half term but its at different times as i work at the university so there holidays are different to schools.

Good luck clare. I hope everything goes ok.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm pritty sure they will be, there will be always a bit of worry in my mind until the day I have the baby in my arms and beyond.  Actually looked at maturnity clothes today and ventured into  M&P must be at least a bit confident.


Half term whats that lol!! we are open all yr jsut not bank hols! and 3 days between xmas and new yr but then we have to go work at another nursery!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh i see mel!! God i had a weird dream about u last nite hun - dreamt that i came to your house and i was sat in the living room with u chatting and 2 little boys came running in and were sitting on my lap chatting to me - they were your sons!!

And well when i dream things they usually come true!!!

Kate xx[br]Posted on: 29/05/06, 19:54Clare - my mum is a nursery nurse as well but shes on half term but then its just a state nursery where as u work for the NHS - also didnt know u could get your scan free if u show your ID - i must remember that if im ever pg to show my ID badge!!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Clare-that doesn't sound very good. I get looked after so well probably because its not a private(money making) nursery. We get loads of holiday and only work 36hrs aweek (we are also quite well paid,for a nursery!)

Kate-thats funny as i always dream i'm having a boy, maybe one day . Hopefully when one day when we meet up we can compare bumps!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i work for the NHS so not private


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Mel i just have such a weird feeling that we are going to be pg together - its just a hunch i have!!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh sorry clare. Good luck tomorrow. Gotta go    before prison break(and they say romance is dead!!!)

Kate-i would love that hun.   . How's the saving going for private tx?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya mel - go gentle on Danny!!! All ive done this week is pounce on James!!! Not that hes complaining!!

I will explain about the money for tx when i see u hun mite be easier to explain!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

whats that!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Its called when romance in the marriage goes out the window!!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

the ban till at least 12 weeks is killing me!!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Kate -do you always have a regular cycle? Can't remember.

Clare-its that thing you did to make peanut! Is that how long you have to wait? How come? I've never heard that before.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

don't know well can't remember the medical reason but its in books.  but I'm worried it would cause a bleed or something.  Zita west advises not for the 1st 12 weeks.


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

i think we are more worried and don't do anything that may harm bubs.What i mean is people must have sex and not know there pg and do no harm. Gotta go have bms. Take care girls.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

enjoy


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

clare, i wouldn't worry about not doing anything for 12 weeks, it's only if there's any history of you bleeding or lots of previous miscarriages that it's advised not to. xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Clare ~ good luck tomorrow......hope it all goes well for you 

Has everyone seen that the next FF Meet Up has been announced......here's the link. Hope some of you can make it 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59175.0.html

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Mel, I think it is kind of curable as in the sense you can conceive with help of tablets to control it but otherwise it's there forever  
I reckon your all right btw   is the only romance!!!


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi guys,  sorry i have not been around much,

Clare sorry i wa not here for you when you felt down babes, i'm keeping everything crossed for you babes,  good luck today at the scan


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you Honeybun feeling rather nervous this morning


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

[fly]Good Luck Clare[/fly]
Everything will be fine sweetie!!
Still no AF for me, I'm sure it's down to prolactin levels but I can help the little voice inside me saying what if! 
When they did the internal scan they said that there was fluid at the bottom of my uterus but that was because I was due to start! Might test on Wed if I'm no further forward!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi, everyone.
Hope everyone enjoyed the wet bank holiday! It is a tradition!

Lots of   going on in here at the mo! Well, not literally in here, but you know what I mean! 

Good luck with your scan today, Clare.  I am sure all will be fine for you. 

Sailace - that is a long cycle for you. Just cos there is fluid in your uterus, does that not just show that it is a full lining. How can they say just from that that there is deffo no pregnancy? Fingers crossed for you and well done to those star pusscats! 

Brought back plenty of Take That magic for all, but especially for Kate!  Good luck for this month, chick!

Nice to see you on here, Jillypops! 

Love to all!
Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Caddy!! Do you think so!! ?? I mean all the nursey woman said was there is some fluid but I'm not concerned as your period is due. I automatically assumed if there had been a pg sac she would of said and she didn't   it is a long cycle but the are getting longer!!   I daren't buy a test in case it's neg! Might ring cons today to see if results from last week are in.xx
Btw!! Hi Honeybun hows being preg going?x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

I think they can be concerned with fluid at times. I know fluid in certain places can be a sign of endo, but at your stage of the month it would be more worrying I would have thought to have no fluid cos you should have a full lining. Maybe she was trying to put your mind at rest that the fluid was not suspicious in any way. Would it not be a bit early to see a pregnany sac? I have been scanned with the "dildocam!!!" at the end of my cycle and been assured that it would not affect a pregnancy if there was ever one there!!!

Don't give up hope, Sailace! x

Me got a sore tum at the mo, so just dreading my scan next month, when he will inevitably find endo has returned. It just feels like a never ending cycle of ops!   I just try not to think of it too much, but it is difficult when you feel symptoms returning! I shall just need to take this big stick to myself  !

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No Caddy don't take a big stick to yourself! I hope it's not endo returning for you!   poor caddy's tum!!
I asked if it would affect a pregnancy if there was one and she said no but I thought for sure they would find a sac if there was one  
The fact they didn't say makes me all the more worried the lack of period means something is fundamentally wrong! 
Don't know why I torture myself! I should just test but am determined to wait till Wednesday!  
Hope your not all thinking "here she goes again.."  
Wonder how Clare is getting on..?


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

It is just not human to not worry, Sailace. How are you feeling in yourself? This is a long cycle for you, so fingers crossed it could mean something fantastic.  Test tomorrow cos that will be day 42.

Keeping everything crossed for you, quite literally.  

Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't think I will test  I'm in a mood now!! Look at this! http://pregnancy.about.com/cs/pregnancycalendar/l/blweek4.htm I would be about 4wks when I had transvaginal!! I hate my body! it plays evil tricks on me
I feel great in myself though!! apart from angry!! 

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Clare,  talk to us babes,  how did everything go,  are you ok?


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Clare-hope everythings ok.    

Sailaice-its all so frustrating. I analyse everything. Every little ache and pain. I'm so fed up with it all and just want to be pg.Here's a little dance to cheer you up!


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Meljn the dancing fruit is great!!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeah but not in time-mine you I've no rhythm either!
I'm worried about clare,are you? Thought she would have posted by now.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Hold your horses peeps only jsut got home from work!!!!
Scan went well meassured a few days smaller but sticking with my dates for now.  Saw the heartbeat feel so much happier.  Had a trainnie and they were so busy showing them my insides I had to ask is there a baby lol! Iain just laughed. She was apolgetic and said oh yeah sorry and showed me it.  Got my 1st pic of peanut!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Thats great news clare .


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

[fly]     Congratulations Clare [/fly]

you now have the rest of your pregnancy to look forward too!! Really pleased for you hun


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

congrats Clare,  we were starting to worry because we had not heard from you,

I'm so glad things went really well for you and that you got to see peanut,


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Clare. Really glad scan was OK. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Love Emmax


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girls sorry i havnt posted today my mum has been round and we have scrubed the house!! Got rid of soooo much rubbish!!!

Mel - my cycles are usually very regular hun - hope u are enjoying the BMS?!!

Caddy - i know all this BMS its a really catching thing!! Also thanks for the take that luck it was a lovely thing to say!

Emma and sailaice - hello!!!

Clare - bet u are well happy now u know u are defo pg?!!

Kate xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Bet you feel so relieved now Clare that you've seen your little peanut.  

Vicki x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

sorry hi to u as well vicki!! How rude am i?!!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone! BFN for me. Tested this morning. I'm devastated. Don't know why my period is so late, could be either HSG or prolactin.
My consultant is on holiday for a week too so won't find out results for a while. Thats the whole of May and no   never thought I would be glad to see her face but I wish she'd get here so I can move on.xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

sorry to hear that sailiace


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It's ok, I don't know why I bothered getting my hopes up


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Totally rubbish, Sailace. I feel exactly the same - why do I bother getting my hopes up, but you just can't help it. So sorry for your BFN  . I hate it when our bodies play even more tricks on us on top of IF.
Your cycles seem to be getting longer. Maybe it is just because of the HSG fiddling around with things. What is the doc going to do re prolactin levels? I don't know much about it to be honest. I know what you mean re AF cos you just want to move on with things. I have always wished that I had shorter cycles just cos there is less waiting.
You will get there, chick. It is just all this waiting. 

Hi to Kate, Honeybun, Vicki and Emma and to all the 2 week waiters.

Mel - I loved your dancing fruit. They are so cool.

Clare - congrats on your scan. You must be so pleased.

Sun is shining this morning, so one piece of good news!

Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya sailaice sorry its a BFN but also hope AF arrives for u soon so u can get things moving.

Well caddy the sun is shining here as well which is good to see!!!

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes, but it still seems to be a bit freezing, or maybe that is because I am locked away in my study!

I prefer 30 degree temps, warm seas, palm trees etc. , but Clare very meanly declined to take me to the Bahamas, so I am stuck here instead.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh wot a meany she is caddy!! I really need a holiday!!

I know its so cold in the house as i should be studying as well!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Gosh, you have to do tons of studying Kate. Was going to say it reminded me of University, but then I remembered that I was in bed or down the pub most of the time, so maybe not! 

It is deffo colder in the house and ours is an old house, so even worse. Might get into the cat basket with the puss soon. She is always really toasty.

Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh thats an idea - i could snuddle up to the dog as shes soo warm!!! lol

I do study but also go down the pub a lot!!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Glad to hear it! Particularly when you are working so hard. You need to break to clear your head.

I probably do a bit too much of going down the pub, but have tried going tee total and nothing happened, so decided not to stop doing the things I enjoy. In fact, I can think of very little I haven't tried in this pregnancy lark, apart from just buying one like Angeline Jolie. Did you hear what she called her kid? Shiloh Nouvel!!!!!!!!!  Get a grip woman!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh no wot an awful name!!!

I also go down the pub way too much but me and hubby think well who cares we dont have kids at home to worry about and we need some time to have some fun!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Exactly. You have got to have some time together to enjoy yourself or you would just go crazy.

I am just so glad I have all you guys to chat to about anything. This site is great, cos otherwise you would feel like the only one in this situation.

Sending you some positive vibes for this month!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Awww thanks caddy and wishing u all the luck in the world as well.

I also love this site - my hubby laughs at me coz i get upset if i dont post at least once a day!!! It is nice though to beable to chat to u lot as hubby gets sick of hearing it sometimes and well on here u can come away from real life for a while! If that makes sense?!!

Also u have all been a great support to me the other week when i was feeling so down - so thanks everyone

Kate xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi guys!!

I'm not sure if I'm really bothering to even see it as a 2ww this month as I'm fairly sure I was away last week at the key moment.  There is always a glimmer of hope though, isn't there?

Wahey - the sun has been out today!!! About time too, it is June tomorrow after all!!  Have any of you guys been out enjoying it?  I worked in the gardens at Stourhead this morning, earthing up potatoes!!  So at least it was nice to have the sun on my back instead of the rain     Sympathies with the need to study Kate, I have an exam on the 28th June and not done a great deal yet, due to the number of exam papers sitting on my desk waiting to be marked.   Pays the bills anyway!

Hi to everyone, sending you all    and   

Love,
Jen


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi, Jen.

I have been out in the garden too this afternoon, tidying up and being followed by our pusscat.   The trouble is that once the sun goes in it is a bit chilly. Cannot believe it is going to be June tomorrow. Good luck for this month.  

Anyone been waterskiing or anything adventurous?  

Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya jen well u never know hun - it might happen for u!!

I know im fed up of studying now - oh well only 18 months to go.....


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi all again...another month!!!! and another 2WW

Kate~ I am a nurse too which area are you specialising in? Don't envy anyone now a days doing their training with the NHS the way it is!!! The last 18 months go so quickly.

Jen~ Good luck with your 2WW when do u test?

Caddy~ Why do these stars have to call their children such strange names?

As for me..just finshed a bout of BMS...might do one more for luck tomorrow..so difficult to do it though when hubby works nights so had to skive off work this afternoon before he went...not too demanding!!! Bless him..he performs well when needed!!!! Now on the dreaded 2WW...and i'm not gonna test early this month..just not going to put me and DH through it again!!!!  So nice to have this thread!!

Love to all

Em xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya em and good luck with the 2ww

I work on the medical assessment unit at the moment so basically adult medicine - it is really hard work at times but i do enjoy it - although working for the NHS is ok but they pay so rubbish!! Wot do u specialise in?

Kate xx


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Kate~ I am a mental health nurse working in addictions at the moment (until they decide to make me redundant!!!). No doubt you see a lot of our clients in MAU...I know I get at least 2 of mine in there a month..after overdosing usually!!!!!! I can imagine you are very busy there. Where do you want to work when you qualify?[br]Posted on: 31-05-2006, 19:04:42Jen just realised where you are from ...we are on our hols to Somerset this year...really looking forward to it..never been before.

Em xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Sailacie-hun, big   to you. I can't believe it. I hate that our bodies play such cruel tricks on us. Like you i don't know why i bother getting my hopes up,its just to painful. People say to me that i must be positive,WHY? So it can be hurt when the   arrives(these's are people who have had no probs ttc)Whatever. Take care.

Em-sorry to hear of your losses. What is your next course of treatment?

Sending you all some


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME THIS WAY 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59359.0.html


----------

